# Saddle Clamps on Madone 6.5



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

Will the extra large rails of a carbon rail saddle mount on the standard 2010 Madone clamp? I know they would not fit the 08 I had - and does not appear that it would fit the Madone 6.5 Any alternative clamps available?


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 21, 2005)

Bontrager's website has the madone clamp for oversized carbon rails available. Look under the seatpost or replacement parts tabs. It has the part number listed. Hope this helps.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Part #421564, "Single-Bolt Rotary Head Ears 7x10MM". I paid $12 for mine and it works great.

http://bontrager.com/model/06096, click on "Details".


----------

